# Red Toy Poodles



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The best toy poodle breeder in shouting distance that I know of in the area you are looking is Rodell in CT, but relatively near NY. I am not sure if he does reds/apricots though. The pickier you are about color the longer you will have to look and potentially wait. A week of looking is the wink of an eye compared to how long some people searched and waited. Patience is more likely to get you a nice dog though and please put temperament and proper parent health testing as a higher priority over color.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

Here is a list of breeders being compiled. Look thru the Resource area, particularly for Health Testing info. When you get to the Breeder section, look thru the Breed Clubs and Multi State listings also. 

Conscientious, quality breeders normally have a wait list and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is likely to be extended even longer. Also be prepared to travel to find your healthy, well bred pup, from health tested parents. 

It's worth the effort and the wait, like having insurance on your next many, many, years with a poodle companion. 


*  🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩  *
GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...







www.poodleforum.com


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Good luck with your hunt. The waiting is hard. I am hoping for a puppy from a litter planned for summer 2021.

I have no personal experience with them, but it might be worth checking LiRits in CT.

Unfortunately, you may need to resign yourself to a long wait. Toy poodles produce small litters. Reds are a less common color. The number of buyers looking for puppies has gone up this year due to all the people now working from home. Good, reputable breeders aren't going to suddenly start breeding back to back litters or under age dogs to meet the surge in demand. Consequently, they could probably sell five times the number of puppies they produce this year. I imagine that simply handling the volume of inquiries is draining for the best, most frequently recommended breeders.


----------

